# What's the deal with sugar?



## Lisab (Nov 11, 2004)

I've had problems with sugar in any form imaginable as a trigger. This has been the case since my IBS-C symptoms surfaced about 8 years ago. What causes this? Anyone else have it? I get nauseated, bloated, gassy, am horribly constipated the next day...it really messes me up. I have a sweet tooth, but I've gradually gotten used to forgoing the sugar and have moved on to salt cravings. But it's still tough, especially when people bring goodies into the office. I also have to stick to the small-amounts-at-a-time thing when it comes to eating, but again, it isn't easy. I have to talk myself down from eating what to me is too much food (to others it isn't). Especially tough around the holidays with all that food everywhere!


----------



## Calle (Nov 30, 2000)

I suffer from IBS-D. I also have problems with sugar, especially fructose (fruit sugar), which is in A LOT of things and sorbitol. I have slowly been removing it from my diet and I am feeling better. I also take a chinese herb product called 'Quiet Digestion' and it has helped also.Calle


----------



## Calle (Nov 30, 2000)

Check out these links http://www.uihc.uiowa.edu/FRUCTOSE/index.htm How fructose intolerance is an nder recognized problem : http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/entrez/query.f...t_uids=12818280 For an idea of the fructose content in foods: http://www.uihc.uiowa.edu/FRUCTOSE/DietBasics.htm


----------



## Mercedes . (Apr 4, 2003)

I have got sugar as one of my main Food Intolerances but luckily only in major amounts, so fructose seems ok, and i can tolerate small amounts of it, but just remember not to add it to anything - thanks for the links they are really informative! I usually end up with really bad headaches from it. Kind of the opposite to a hyperactive child i guess, its the best way of describing it!


----------



## adp (Nov 5, 2004)

I read that sugar inflames your intestine, and I was thinking that this might be part of the constipation problem.And I hope I don't gross anyone out with this next observation, but I am starting to think that however food feels in your mouth is what it is like when it is moving through your intestine.I notice that sugars and starches generally feel sticky and gummy in my mouth, and it would stand to reason, at least in my mind, that foods with these properties wouldn't move through very well.


----------



## adp (Nov 5, 2004)

I think sugar also feeds the bad bacteria in my intestine, and the bad bacteria is what makes all of the bad gas.


----------



## stinky too (May 21, 1999)

starches also feed the bacteria, maybe even more so than he sugars which are absorbed quicker.If it taste good don't eat it. I have a hard time eating what is best for me. I can do good for awhile and still have the leaky gas and the get discouraged and pig out on whatever is in the cookie jar.


----------



## 16633 (Mar 29, 2005)

Dear Joycein,I can relate to what you say when you mention the cookie jar!!! I don't think I was ever able to identify which foods trigger my IBS. For a while I suspected milk (don't we all?), then tomatoes, then onions, then sugar. Sometimes I try to eat the blandest food there is, or I don't eat at all, if I know I'm going to be someplace with no loo. But there are often times when I just don't want IBS to affect me enjoying the foods I like - and then I go crazy on sweets, chinese food, pizza, and all of these things that taste so good! Sod it. You only live once.


----------



## 16156 (Apr 1, 2005)

According to the macrobiotic doctrine, refined, white sugar is extreme yin. If you are too much yin, your body don't want even more yin put into it. If you still crave sweets, it's a sign that you eat too much yang, e.g. meat. Decrease the amount of yang food, and you'll find that you don't crave as much yin, and your body will get more balanced.I've had IBS and stomach problems as long as I remember. Now I've been eating macrobiotic for a year, and has never been in better shape.


----------



## Meesh111 (Aug 29, 2004)

The small amounts at a time gets me every time too! It looks too small so I eat lots and the reflux and bloating and pressure is unbearable, which is why I will be up until 330AM this morning! I don't have the appetite to eat 1 fist of food every hour or so, but I don't want to get malnourished or wake up hungry. Plus, I love to eat, especially at night, to relax after work. Having GI problems, I can no longer have food be one of the exciting moments in my life because I usually feel sick after eating, no matter how small. This is good - I've been wanting to develop other interests besides food...


----------



## stinky too (May 21, 1999)

> quote:If you still crave sweets, it's a sign that you eat too much yang, e.g. meat. Decrease the amount of yang food, and you'll find that you don't crave as much yin, and your body will get more balanced.


I crave yin even if I haven't had any yang. the only thing eating yang might do is fill me up so that I wouldn't need yin.







Is that the idea?







I am turly a yin person. IBS stinks.







joycein


----------



## 16156 (Apr 1, 2005)

Joycein, what do you mean with not having "had any yang"? Everything contains more or less yang. For how long time do you mean you haven't had "yang"? If you have eaten unbalanced food for many years, it's gonna take some years to become balanced again. Balanced food is food with as mych yin as yang. However one is supposed to avoid extremes, like red meat (extreme yang) and white sugar (extreme yin).


----------



## stinky too (May 21, 1999)

"Jus kiddin"welcome to the board Optimist.


----------



## 22032 (Aug 10, 2006)

Michelel,It is funny that you mention you would like to develop other interists besides food. I can totally relate. I am food obsessed. Before IBS, I use to get excited about every meal and viewed eating as a high-light of my day. I still love eating more than a normal person...but the one good thing from IBS is that it has taking my focus off of food since I often have no appetite. I still consider myself more preoccupied with food than the normal person though.


----------



## 21840 (Jan 29, 2007)

Ummm....I love food and it sucks because no matter what I eat I'm sick from it. I can have rice one day and be fine but if I have it the next day I'm sick. There are lots of days I just give in and don't eat. My body can't make up it's mine. Can you believe I've actually had other people tell me I was lucky because no matter what I eat I won't gain weight. Comments like that drive me crazy.


----------

